# My hair keeps breaking and wont grow :(



## ceri2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I know this is because of my beloved GHD's, and i haven't been too faithful with the heat protection spray lately.. but is this the sole reason for my hair snapping off and staying at the same length for ages without even a haircut!?!

Does anyone know of any good hair products that work that might fix my hair and help it to grow a few inches longer??

Ive started using the heat protection every time i straighten my hair, and i cant see much of a difference, although i probably need to trim off the manky ends and start again






Its just odd because i know loads of people who dont use HP spray yet their hair still grows!! I do also dye it so that might be another reason but yet again so do my friends..

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like Chi Iron Guard 44, Also taking some Biotin may help. Maybe a Shampoo like Redken Extreme or the Redken Anti Snap. All of this worked for me, HTH!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly, you had a snafu in the past with hair dye? Bleaching?

First thing, you need a good reconstructor. I would recommend Nexxus or Bed head dumb blonde for damaged hair. Give the flat iron a break, or if you must, use something to protect from heat


----------



## RnBqueen (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you should get a trim first. You said haven't had a haircut for ages, right? This will get rid of your split ends, which makes your hair look healthier.





As for hair products, I'm currently using the Joico K-pak Reconstruct products. They should help you repair your damaged hair.

Also, try to go easy on the hair dye and always use HP before straightening your hair.

I hope this helps!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 12, 2008)

Ya I agree you need to start doing weekly protien treatments. Joico Reconstruct or Nexxus Emergencee is good for this.

Also, deep condition frequently- leave the conditioner/balm in your hair for as long as possible and rinse.

Lay off the heating tools if you can. I, for example- don't use heat tools during the week for work, I only use them on the weekend when I go out. AI've heard good things about biotin making hair grow. I just started taking these myself but it wouldn't hurt to give it a try. Good luck!


----------



## aney (Apr 13, 2008)

Def. stop with the iron. You need to fix the hair first... if you are up for a natural ''product'' you could use olive oil it worked wonders on my hair... you could also try snowys moisture treatment!


----------



## ceri2 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for all the replies,

i bought a hair reconstructor and bed head ego boost split end mender

hopefully i get them soon and they can fix my nasty hair.

getting a haircut this week too, hopefully i'll have nice hair by summer!!

has anyone used ego boost before?? i cant find many reviews around so i just went for it anyway,

thanks again =]


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ceri-with-a-c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for all the replies, i bought a hair reconstructor and bed head ego boost split end mender

hopefully i get them soon and they can fix my nasty hair.

getting a haircut this week too, hopefully i'll have nice hair by summer!!

has anyone used ego boost before?? i cant find many reviews around so i just went for it anyway,

thanks again =]

No, never used it. I hope it works out for you. I think the advice given to you about cutting back on the flat iron would really help. That thing is really bad for your hair!!


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the advice given to you about cutting back on the flat iron would really help. That thing is really bad for your hair!! I totally agree. If the HP contains silicones I'd quit that too.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 15, 2008)

my sugestions... if you bleach your hair at all stop... that would be a huge contributing factor to hair breakage. especially if you are doing it at home. so basicly if you are going lighter than your natural color stop dying your hair.

lay off the heat, that is horrible for your hair.

get a reparing line to use on your hair if you are not willing to chop it all off some good ones are damage remedy by aveda, the kerestase one in the green bottles, and fredrick fakkais damage RX line.

use protien treatments (they sell tham at sallys or at the grocery store) every other week alternated with deep conditionning treatments.

get a trim, if you are willing to lose some length if not the rest should help out a lot.


----------



## katee (Apr 15, 2008)

You really have GOT to use a heat protectant with your appliances. Also, biotin supplements make my hair grow like CRAZY !


----------



## ceri2 (Apr 15, 2008)

do biotin supplements have any side effects??

i'm always wary of taking things like that so thought i would double check.

i dont bleach my hair, i get it done at a salon, and only every few months anyway cause i cant afford to top it up every six weeks, so hopefully that wont matter.

my natural colour is a blah kind of blonde and i need to liven it up


----------



## katee (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not particularly into taking supplements myself, but I do take biotin on my doc's recommendation. Here are two links that go thru the benefits (many) and side effects (none unless you get crazy with the amount...)

HTH

Biotin: Benefits and Side Effects

Biotin Supplements benefits, Side Effects, Sources and Metabolism for Health


----------



## ceri2 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks very much =]


----------



## spangle (Apr 25, 2008)

coconut oil put on damp hair and left overnight (put a towel on pillow) and washed out in the morning will help.


----------

